# Steam bicycle?



## Rivergypsy (Feb 1, 2013)

Now here's an idea I've been pondering for a while - has anybody here had a go at a steam bicycle? I've found this old Copeland, and it looks highly amusing


----------



## Jasonb (Feb 1, 2013)

good build of one here

http://flashbackfab.com/other-vintage-antique-projects/1896-roper-steam-engine-2/


----------



## mrspoom (Feb 1, 2013)

I did some resurch on Sylvester Roper's steam cycle but I could never find enough good information or prints.  I've thought about it sence 1986; that one looks nice, the only thing I can see is that the price of brass and copper have sky-rocketed making something nice like that almost imposible.


----------

